# im mega angry



## vivalaami123 (Feb 24, 2009)

hey i just cnt believe my boyfriend which i just kicked out my house has got my chuckey and petal out 2getha! im so angry with him believe i dont want to breed! i used to want to dnt get me wrong but i changed my mind and was planning on rescuing! he said that they did mate alot and he couldnt stop it which is a load of rubblish!! now i have a possible pregnancy on my hands!! ahhhhhhhhhh i cnt believe it! sorry about that what i was going to ask if when shud i seperate her from my other gals? xx


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

You could always consider an e-spay


----------



## vivalaami123 (Feb 24, 2009)

yeh i thought about that but i cnt afford it im going to try start finding good homes for them now so just incase she is im not left with loads od babys but knowing me i wont wanna hand them over lol x


----------



## vivalaami123 (Feb 24, 2009)

ive reasearch but if there is any advice plz give x


----------



## vivalaami123 (Feb 24, 2009)

someone lol x


----------



## EmilyA (Apr 18, 2009)

Kick him where it counts!

I'd start buying cages now.  I know I wouldn't be able to give any of them up- they've got such great little personalities.

Out of curiosity, how much -is- an e-spay? Have you asked your local ASPCA or humane society if they can help you get one at a lower cost? I know most dog rescue groups would rather spend a few hundred dollars to get somones pregnant dog spayed rather than have a litter of puppies later.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Didn't you have a possible pregnancy situation before?

I'm personally not feeling too comfortable about this situation, as I've heard these kind of excuses too many times before. But it is time to be starting to research; google is your friend


----------



## vivalaami123 (Feb 24, 2009)

yeh i did but i dnt wanna tlk about that it to tragic! nothing to do with her pregnact btw!
and its no excuse at all i dont want to breed for one ive heard to many horror stories and i dnt want to have to find homes for a possible 20 babies! but know i have no choice in the matter! its going to be hard but ill do it because i cant keep that many rattys even tho id love to! 

i have asked around loads of vets but as i am in england u get nothing for lower cost lol x 
sorry if sounds harsh but going thorough a ruff time at the moment!!!

and emilyA trust me if any thing goes wrong with petal or her possible babies i will do alot more then that lol!
i throw him out of my house when he told me my god was i mad!! 

ive researched alot in the past and lots now! as i said was going to breed but read so many posts of things going wrong its not wourth putting a poor ratty through it x


----------

